

The shadow internet - VeXocide
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.01/topsite.html

======
jolan
Whoa, throw up a [2005] on there. Not relevant anymore due to BitTorrent.

~~~
Lorin
That's a bit broad, the scene is still there... the roles have simply changed
a bit.

